# Biete Rolle der Auferstehung + 20K Gold + Extra: Thrall PvE Horde



## Mokaz (7. März 2012)

Ich Meridus suche einen Spieler denn ich wieder Auferstehen lassen kann damit er und ich das Mount bekommen!

Was die Rolle der Wiederauferstehung euch bietet?
-Eine Kostenlose Erweiterung auf Cataclysm
-Einen Sofort aufstieg eines Chars auf Stufe 80
-7Tage Kostenlose Spielzeit
-Einen Kostenlosen Realm & Fraktionswechsel

Was ich biete? 

- Ich biete zusätzlich 20K Gold
- Und bezahle auch den Monat den Ihr bezahlen müsst (wenn ihr das wollt)


Bei Fragen einfach PM an mich


MFG

Meridus aka Mokaz


----------



## Mokaz (23. März 2012)

Suche immer noch jemanden für mein Angebot


----------



## Føg (23. März 2012)

Hey, hast PN


----------



## Mokaz (2. April 2012)

Suche immer noch jemanden für mein Angebot


----------



## Mokaz (12. April 2012)

Suche immer noch jemanden für mein Angebot


----------



## Kaesekraecker (13. April 2012)

Habe INteresse. Spiele auch auf Thrall bzw habe dort gespielt.
Brauchst du meine E-mail Adresse?


----------



## Mokaz (15. April 2012)

ziehe mein angebot zurück. hab endlich jemanden gefunden. vielen dank

Closed


----------

